# How long from NHS consultation to investigations?



## daffs12 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi

As noted in my prev post I'm waiting for NHS consultation in Jan.  How long is it from having this to having any invesigations? as I'm considering paying privately for a hycosy.


----------



## Harri33 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi daffs, my doctor referred me to a consultant in my local hospital for all my investigations and it was pretty quick so that i didn't have to drive up to Cardiff  (2 1/2HRS) to have them done.
dont know if that's any help?


----------



## georgiesgirl79 (Jan 1, 2013)

hi Daffs, whereabouts do you live? I'm in Cwmbran and it took longer for the initial referral from GP to consultant than its taken to get the tests done, I would've had the lap and dye done by now had I not landed in hospital with a ruptured ovarian cyst the end of November! They would've done it same time as the other surgery but I had an infection. I first saw the consultant October 17th and I saw her again in December so not too bad.
how are you getting on now hun? Have you seen as anyone yet? xx


----------

